# Implantation Bleeding!?!?!?!?!?!



## kory

these past few days (just nearly over a week) I have been experiencing AF like cramps and no period until today - I thought I might have started my period. Only its extreamly light, I still need a pad though. I'm puzzled. I thought implantation bleeding wasn't red, and that you didnt need pads. 

:nope: How heavy or light can they be? 

:shrug: And even what color?


----------



## LilysMummy

Is it too early to be your period? I never experienced it but i THINK the girls have said its more a pinkish colour or even brown, not the normal red menstrual colour. and shouldnt last more than a day or two.. please correct me if im wrong

x


----------



## kory

it was almost a week late. Weird considering im usually regular.

I'm a little too nervious to take a test at the mo. Plus the shops around here dont sell ones, I live on an island!!

This just doesn't 'feel' like my normal period. Has anyone else suffered implantation bleeding, to give me advice? :help:


----------



## marley2580

What about buying a pregnancy test online and getting it delivered to you? That way no one will really have to know.


----------



## cheryl

I had implantation bleeding it was only a few spots, it was a reddy pinky colour, but i only had a bit only lasting a day.
Buy a test to check if AF is late. You can get cheap ones on ebay or the internet. I am sorry i don't know other than this but i would test if i was you, everyone is different. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## future mommy

I would test, I spotted for almost a whole month. Sometimes it was red, sometimes pink and even brown. At one point I even had clots, but in the end everything was ok. I would go test. Has your cramping been really painful?


----------



## kory

Its been sore... not enough for painkillers though. This whole excperience is really weird. I'm still bleeding (red) sometimes its watery only noticable when I wipe or pee (TMI sorry), sometime their is small brownish-red-black clots!! But I've yet to fill a pad. Does this sound normal?

I'm getting my mate to buy a test... I wont get it for next week though!!


----------



## kory

UPDATE: Could I have had my period - it only lasted 1.5 days, it didnt even fill one pany liner. I'm usually quite heavy at first, and it usually last 4-5 days. I think its finished, now when I wipe there is a dark pinkish like discharge. I'm also getting headaches and slight cramps. What do you think?


----------



## future mommy

sounds like you could be pregnant! why do you have to wait so long to get a test???


----------



## Serene123

I never had implantation bleeding but if you think you're pregnant can't you go doctors for a test?


----------



## kory

I live on an Island. Its sometimes hard to get off it, with the weather and finding a way back. There isnt a doctors surgury here either. I'm getting a mate of mine to send me one up tomorrow on the ferry.


----------



## future mommy

Keep us updated. Have you not gotten your period yet??


----------



## kory

No I haven't.... which is highly unlike me. I'm pretty reguliar.


----------



## kory

Blah... i think the nausea has started. I didnt even eat much at lunch. I didnt have an appitite.


----------



## Serene123

Have you tested yet?


----------



## PitBullMommy

Oooh, test test test! It helps the nausea if you DO eat, least for me. If I start to get hungry the nausea gets 1000x's worse!


----------



## kory

GRRRRRRRR!!!!!! My mate FORGOT to get me a test. God.... Watch out I'm on a rant. I'll have to wait for the weekend to get one. The ferry has been cancled untill saturday. The weather is going to be horrendus. Up to hurrican force 11. I'm desperate to know if I'm pregnant...... Grrr.

I live on such a tiny 2 square mile rock. It such a pain. The only way off the rock is by boat. I cant get images to work so I'll add a link to the main Skerries website.

https://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/outskerries/outskerries/index.html


----------



## Serene123

Do you have symptoms of pregnancy? Do you think you are pregnant?


----------



## kory

thats the thing I have no idea. I dont know. I've been very irritable recently. My period (if you can call it that) was nearly a week late and extreamly light (I'm usually heavy and reguliar), that finished a week ago. I've still got cramps. I'm more sleepy and I need the toilet a lot more. I dont have a appite at the moment. I think I'm anxious as well......... sorry. My back hurt slightly today, but that could be because of work - I work in a factory. My boobs are mildly tender today, and I think I felt queasy yesterday.....

I dont know if I'm just reading things to deeply or if I really could be. If you know what I mean.

Sorry.... I'm kinda worried and I just dont know!!!! My friends aren't helping much either. They think I'm being silly.


----------



## Serene123

You're not being silly and I'm sure they'd be the same in your positition. You're just going to have to wait, there's not much else you can do :(


----------



## kory

Thanks for listening (or reading)... lol. I'll just have to wait for saturday. Its not that long.


----------



## bbyangel

i was just wondering if its possible for implantation bleeding to be more than just spotting was due on my period monday but this morning i had quite alot of blood like startifg my period but nothing since??


----------



## Missy19

So I am not due for another week and a half. I am never irregular. I always have severe cramps during my menstrual every time. Yesterday afternoon I wiped and there was very light pink blood on the tp. It startled me because I didn't have any cramps. My usual routine would be severe cramps the day of. It was very light watery pink through the day. Then it stopped and went to dark dark brown very light at night. I woke up its still there and its more stretchy with mucus and back to light pink and its medium flow now. Still not the norm. I don't have back pain. I honestly feel amazing. I do have very sore nipples though. Its been that way for 3 to 4 days now. Its not normal to me either during menstrual to have sore nipples. *Is this implantation bleeding for anyone with experience???*

The last ovulation was Oct. 13 to 14. I had intercourse on the 14th as well. Light bleeding first started afternoon on the 23rd. Pregnancy test said negative but I assume its too soon for a urine test. I don't think I'm due until the 3rd of November honestly.

My only concern is how long does it usually go for? It hasn't been 24 hours yet for me but its still going. Is it normal its a light pink color with mucus? Is it normal that it was very faint and watery and now its medium flow? I know every woman is different. But, It is exciting. *Thanks if you can help!*


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Missy19 said:


> So I am not due for another week and a half. I am never irregular. I always have severe cramps during my menstrual every time. Yesterday afternoon I wiped and there was very light pink blood on the tp. It startled me because I didn't have any cramps. My usual routine would be severe cramps the day of. It was very light watery pink through the day. Then it stopped and went to dark dark brown very light at night. I woke up its still there and its more stretchy with mucus and back to light pink and its medium flow now. Still not the norm. I don't have back pain. I honestly feel amazing. I do have very sore nipples though. Its been that way for 3 to 4 days now. Its not normal to me either during menstrual to have sore nipples. *Is this implantation bleeding for anyone with experience???*
> 
> The last ovulation was Oct. 13 to 14. I had intercourse on the 14th as well. Light bleeding first started afternoon on the 23rd. Pregnancy test said negative but I assume its too soon for a urine test. I don't think I'm due until the 3rd of November honestly.
> 
> My only concern is how long does it usually go for? It hasn't been 24 hours yet for me but its still going. Is it normal its a light pink color with mucus? Is it normal that it was very faint and watery and now its medium flow? I know every woman is different. But, It is exciting. *Thanks if you can help!*

If you ovulated on oct. 13 to 14 and you're not due until the 3rd of Nov, that would make your luteal phase abnormally long. Ovulation varies from woman to woman, but luteal phases are almost always 10-16 days long. 

To me it sounds like it could be implantation, I'd test again in a few days/a week if I were you. Good luck!


----------



## giidaog

. please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck hun, I always heard implantation was browny/ pink spotting if you got it at all so when I got red bleeding at 11dpo I assumed it was AF. The bleed lasted about a day and then disappeared. 

I waiting for it to come back and 3 days later, feeling nautious and sore boobs I tested and got a bfn. The following day, feeling more sick, very teary and still sore boobs I tested again and got BFP. The dr said it sounds like an implant blled and because the embryo really bigs deep in and hooks on, some women have more of a bleed than others while some have none. We are all different.

Fingers crossed for you
x


----------



## qhslau

I'm sorta on the same boat. 

Missy19, did you end up being pregnant???


----------



## missmontana

for me my period was on the 27th of march , i had sex of the 9th of april , and 8 days before my next period i am having light pink bleeding , only when i wipe , also some light back and stomach pain , now it has lasted for 3 days today being the 3rd day , has anyone eles experienced this and if so what was the cause , thanks .


----------



## RAL3

missmontana said:


> for me my period was on the 27th of march , i had sex of the 9th of april , and 8 days before my next period i am having light pink bleeding , only when i wipe , also some light back and stomach pain , now it has lasted for 3 days today being the 3rd day , has anyone eles experienced this and if so what was the cause , thanks .

If you have a regular 28 day cycle with ovulation around day 14 then it is possible that you are pregnant. However its impossible to know if the bleeding you are experincing is implantation bleeding as it may just be abnormal bleeding that some women get from time to time. I only had a very small amount of blood which was pinky in colour and there twice when I wiped. It is only after finding out that I was pregnant that I am pretty sure it was implantation. Not everyone has implantation bleeds and they can vary quite a bit according to what others have said x


----------



## tulip11

hi
My period was due on 16th of april but didnt come so yesterday I had a dark brown discharge which was very little but today in the morning my bleeding of dark red blood has been started now I dont know what is it...infact I have all the symptoms of pregnancy I have severe cramps in my uterus ......I dont know what to do...anyone who had such experience please share with me thanks.


----------



## amjon

My IB was just one time pink when I wiped. No red at all and not even a day (plus it was a week early for AF).


----------



## Fawnni

Hello evryone.. I am new to this site.. I have some concerns about my current condition and would like to have some feedback from anyone who may have been in my shoes before... I have had various issues regarding my menstral, and concieving children.. I guess I will have to give u all a quick medical history to give u all a better background.

I'm 31 years old.. mother of 1. 
I started my cycle late at age 16.
by age 17 I had to have my cervix scrapped due to a bad pap test with pre-cancer cells found. I then did not have a menstral cycle for about 10 months... I was put on bc to regulate my cycle. I stayed on the pill for a few years. I got married at 21 and we tried to have a baby. I was told that it would be extremely difficult to concieve. due to lack of ovulation. we proceeded to spend our entire savings of 17,000. to get injections and other procedures. It resulted in a misscarage the day after my blood test came back +. My husband and I sepperated a year later.. 8 months after that I convieved my daughter without meds or fertility consultation. I had an extrememly tough pregnancy.. had bleeding and discomfort for the first three months of my pregnancy. was on bed rest.. I developed diabetis, and cholestasis of the liver. and was diagnossed with malnutrition. I was hospitalized for a total of 12 weeks of my pregnancy. I was induced 3 weeks early and gave birth to a 4lb 5oz lil girl. during my preg they also discovered that I was RH- for my blood type. so that I require a shot after each pregnancy. when my daughter was 10months old I got pregnant again..This time was very different than the last.. I was sick for my entire pregnancy...up until my 19th week when I miscarried 3days before my ultrasound to find out the sex of the baby.. I had to give birth to my son and see his tiny lifeless little body.. I has damaged mentally allot even though it was nearly 6 years ago. when my daughter turned 4 I had a ectopic prenancy. It was found at 8 weeks and terminated with methotrexate injections, and a procedure. also mentally devistating. I was then diagnosed with PCOS disease.. and will skip periods for months at a time.. 

lately; well... since april of this year, I have had my period right on track.. everything was finally working like it was supposed to.. Ive been taking ovulation predictors to track everything and to my knowledge everything is like it should be... this month I started bleeding afew days late.. didn't think anything of it.. until the following day.. when the bleeding completely stopped... I though that it was my period coming on.. but I guess that I was wrong.. I then waited a couple of days and went and bought a 2 pack hpt tests. I took one.. it had a faint possitive line which I wrote off as a evap line.. because an hour after taking the first test i had taken the second test.. with a neg result. Now I'm reconsiddering the results being that I'm told that the concentration of hcg may have been diluted in the second urine test. I'm sooo confused.

I feel a little dizzy... I'm having complications as far as my bathrrom habits. frequent urination.. some diarehea... and insomnia. I stay up till about 3am every night for no good reason at all.. just for the fact that my eyes wont close.. lol I have been having some small amounts of white discharge from my nipples, and also spasms and pressure in my uterus. I'm always quick to jump the gun and assume that I am pregnant.. this time I told myself that I would not do that.

The only thing is... Is that no matter how long that I went without a period, or how off tract they were.. I never only had bleeding for one day only.. this makes me think that it could possibly be implantation bleeding.. it was a med flow and bright red.. but.. not a drip the next morning. any advise or concerns please share with me. thanks ladies :)


----------



## Domboo

Ladies I am extremely confused by the last two months. My previous AF started on the 25th of November 2012. I got faint positives one week prior but AF was on time. It started out little and then very heavy by the third day. I ended up in hosp where my hcg levels came back as 0. The rest of the period was just like my normal ones which generally last 6-7 days. During my fertile stage this month we had unprotected sex numerous times. I was supposed to start next AF on 23/12/2012 but instead I got dark brown discharge on the 20th. Very little. That changed into slight bleeding again very little and dark dark red the evening of the 21st and stopped the afternoon of the 22nd. I have quite a heavy flow on my 2nd and 3rd day and this can not be compared. Dark brown spotting then gone. On the 23rd I had light pink spotting once when I wiped. 

Since then I have had frequent headaches - daily. Very thirsty. Dizzy spells out of the blue. My breasts hurt but they are not heavy. Last 4 or 5 days I've been experiencing dull cramping. I have tested twice. Once on the 23rd and the other on the 30th. Neither in the morning. But they were both negative? What could this be?


----------



## Domboo

Hi there lady. Oh the body of a female is such a complicated yet wonderful thing. Was just reading ur post? Did u test again?


----------

